# Help with my nutrifin canisters



## Lisa_Perry75 (17 Feb 2008)

I am going to set up my two sets from Supercoley1 (cheers btw mate), and I want to use just one ladder. Can I use a standard T piece for now?

Most major question, if I am putting this on top of my aquarium can I use a standard non-return valve for now? Or do I have to make one?


----------



## Lisa_Perry75 (17 Feb 2008)

Oh yeah I am reaaaally desperate for help, I really wanted to re-scape the tank etc tonight if poss!


----------



## Ed Seeley (17 Feb 2008)

What you've suggested will work fine.  The only thing is you might not get as good diffusion of the CO2 from the 1 ladder.  I noticed when I upped the yeast in my mix that it didn't diffuse as well when the bubble rate was high.

If you're sitting the cannisters on top of the tank then you don't need a non-return valve at all.  The water won't go that far against gravity with these cannisters IME.

The one thing you might want to add is some kind of bubble counter, not to count bubble rate but to stop the yeast gunk going into the tank!  I found a bubble counter stopped the build up I was getting at the bottom of the ladder.


----------



## Ed Seeley (17 Feb 2008)

Actually thinking about it I never used a non-return valve even when my Nutrafin cannister was under the tank!  I just made sure I never got water syphoning back when I changed the mixture!


----------



## Lisa_Perry75 (17 Feb 2008)

Ah yeah I wanted to prevent getting the yeast gunk into the tank. I am desperately thinking what I have to make a bubble counter with...


----------



## Ed Seeley (17 Feb 2008)

Lisa_Perry75 said:
			
		

> Ah yeah I wanted to prevent getting the yeast gunk into the tank. I am desperately thinking what I have to make a bubble counter with...



You can make one out of a plastic bottle.  Drill two small holes in the cap that the tubing will only just go into then put one long tube down to the bottom of the bottle and one short tube just through the cap.  Half fill the bottle with water!

Or just add one when you can as I didn't see any build up for a few weeks.


----------



## Lisa_Perry75 (17 Feb 2008)

Oh cool, do I have to seal off the lid around the tubes? If yes, I don't think I have any silicone...


----------



## Ed Seeley (17 Feb 2008)

If you drill the holes carefully and very small so that you can only just pull the tubing through then it should be ok, as you've got a ladder type diffuser there won't be too much back pressure on the bubble counter.  Cut the tubing at an angle so you can pull it through.

You really don't need to worry about it straight away though, mine worked fine for weeks without one.


----------



## Lisa_Perry75 (17 Feb 2008)

As I've heard of it happening to several people I don't want to run the risk as I have Â£Â£Â£ worth of fish in the tank including 22 cpds which I hope to breed.

Cheers for all your help! Excellent advice about the seal.


----------



## GreenNeedle (2 Mar 2008)

When you use those plastic t piece airline connectors try testing it for leaks under water first.  I have had several of the lagarde ones that leaked..even straight ones!!!

You shouldn't have too many problems linking 2 or 3 to the ladder but when I did use 2 alongside a 2LTR I upgraded a few weeks later to a Rhinox ceramic.

If I were you I would get one of those cheapo pair of diffusors off ebay that are selling at the moment.  They must be better than the ladder and even if 1 is duff then you do at least have the other.

Andy


----------



## davideyre (15 Mar 2008)

may be a bit late now but a further refinement for you:

i have a nutrafin cannister and a 2litre bottle connected up to a bubble counter i made with a 500ml bottle. the two tubes from the cannister and the 2 litre bottle both go into the 500ml cap and then end underwater. there is a third hole in the 500ml bottle top for the tubing that leads to the tank. this reduces the number of connections and the need for a t-piece. you can also see which of the two cannisters is making the most co2 at that moment in time. should reduce co2 leak for you. i would say the bubble counter is essential (having been one of the many who have had yeast end up in the tank, and the resultant mess and algae!).


----------



## durtydurty (19 Apr 2008)

Bit a of n00b when it comes to the whole C02 thing but have a nutrafin kit on order and hope to set it up over the weekend. I'm having trouble envisaging a bubble counter that you guys are talking about. Have tried google'ing it but to no avail. Could someone post a piccy pretty please.....


----------



## Steve Smith (19 Apr 2008)

Heres a pic of a home made one, using a small soda bottle:






Basically the CO2 tubing comes from the source (the nutrafin canister) and goes in the top, and down to below the water line.  Then another tube goes from the top (above the water line) to the tank/diffuser/ladder.

Basically as CO2 is produced it bubbles out of the tube under water, and then continues to the tank.  It just gives you something you can actually see, and as said, it stops any of your yeast mix overflowing into the tank.


----------



## durtydurty (19 Apr 2008)

I had the right idea but just wanted to check, thanks for the swift reply. Just got to wait for the thing to turn up now!!


----------

